# South African wanting to live in Spain while working in Gibraltar



## GamingMan (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

I know there are a number of similar threads about this, but none seem to deal with South Africans. As some of you may know, our passports aren't worth the paper they are printed on.

Assuming I receive a work permit to work at a company in Gibraltar, what additional visas/paperwork/permits would I need to have to be able to live in Spain during my employment?

If this is even possible, can anyone suggest some additional research that I can read (I've been through the Gib and Spanish embassy sites and couldn't find anything dealing with my situation). 

I'd also like to understand what the taxation laws would mean to me if I could do this? I've read that there are certain agreements between the Spanish and Gibraltarian governments which would not require me to pay tax to both. Is this true?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

GamingMan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know there are a number of similar threads about this, but none seem to deal with South Africans. As some of you may know, our passports aren't worth the paper they are printed on.
> 
> ...


I assume it will be difficult but not impossible for you to live in Spain while working in Gibraltar. Your Gibraltar visa will only be valid there, and it won't give you any right in Spain. So if you need a Schengen visa just to set foot in Spain, having a Gibraltar visa won't change it. So in order to travel to Gibraltar to take up your post, you will either need a Schengen visa to transit through Spain, or UK visa if going via UK.

To live in Spain, you need to get an appropriate visa from the Spanish consulate in advance, which means some sort of longterm non-working visa. You need somehow to convince the consulate that you will have enough money coming in not to need to work in Spain or become a charge on the state, and that you have full private medical insurance. As for income tax, as you will be living in Spain, Spain will want to tax you for your global income. Your income tax is deducted at source in Gibraltar, and you have to complete your Spanish tax return as resident, but fortunately there is a taxation treaty between the two countries so that any tax paid in Gibraltar can be set against your Spanish tax liability. Whether you have any Spanish tax liability will depend on your personal circumstances.
See Cross border workers


----------



## GamingMan (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you so much! That is exactly the kind of information I was looking for. Appreciate it.


----------



## ciotta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Gamingman,

I am Italian, married to a Southafrican who has found a job in Gibraltar and we want to live in Spain. We both come from the Gaming Industry, however we are moving to Gib for hubby's job.

How did you solve the problem? Are you now able to live in Spain?
What suggestions can you give us?

I hope to hear from you

Thanks

Lucia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ciotta said:


> Hi Gamingman,
> 
> I am Italian, married to a Southafrican who has found a job in Gibraltar and we want to live in Spain. We both come from the Gaming Industry, however we are moving to Gib for hubby's job.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

as an Italian you can live in Spain without too many problems - you just need to register as resident ( to do that you have to show proof of income & healthcare provision)

once you are registered your husband can register as resident exercising treaty rights as the spouse of an EU citizen - proof of income/funds etc will again have to be shown .... I'm afraid I don't know what/how much though


----------

